
Tarpc: An RPC framework for Rust with a focus on ease of use - peeyek
https://github.com/google/tarpc
======
CoffeeDregs
Interesting. While not an official Google product, this is in Google's GitHub
repo. Seems to prove a nice validation of Rust's growing success.

~~~
haneefmubarak
Does anyone know what the usage of Rust is like inside Google? Is there strong
pressure to use Go for all new projects, btw?

~~~
nostrademons
Most of my Googler friends had never heard of it (I've mentioned I've been
playing around with it for a project lately). I imagine that it's like any
large tech company with a well-educated workforce: you'll have some folks who
like to keep up-to-date with the latest tech and try it out in side projects.
Even Haskell had a few passionate supporters while I was at Google.

When I left 2 years ago, there was no "pressure" to use Go for new projects
but a number of projects were adopting it anyway, since it had been blessed
with "official language" status and a lot of Google infrastructure worked with
it.

------
xuejie
I'm not sure how practical this can be, one advantage of having an RPC, is
that it allows for cross-language communication.

In this case, won't it be nicer to invest in a rust port of grpc instead of
building this?

------
eximius
It _does_ seem easy to use, I'll give them that! :)

------
euyyn
What's the wire protocol used?

~~~
cetra3
Serde [https://github.com/serde-rs/serde](https://github.com/serde-rs/serde)
serialization with Bincode
[https://github.com/TyOverby/bincode](https://github.com/TyOverby/bincode)

~~~
dozzie
What a shame. It renders Tarpc next to useless, since it won't talk to
anything that is not Rust.

